# Plants growing sideways!?!?!?



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

OK so if you have read any of my threads lately it's pretty clear im new to the dry fert world. I first started a few weeks ago. I started because My plants looked great but weren't growing. The little bit they were growing it was always sideways (stem plants anyways). So I started Dosing dry ferts with the rex grigg regimen. for the first week they started growing like weeds. Then my swords and dwarf sags started growing with real thin foliage and were getting holes in them and deteriorating, only on the new growth. I got my gh up using "Ultimate GH Booster" by green leaf aquariums. That seemed to fix my holey foliage issue. But now I'm back to my plants growing very slowly and sideways. What is going on???? I'm still dosing as per Rex Grigg. I have no algae. My setup is a 120 4x2x2, 330 watts of vho 260 watts of PC, on for 9 hours overlapping for 2 hours. pressurized co2, ph of 6.8, kh of 4, gh is around 9 now (I know its a little high I had to experiment with the Ultimate GH Booster. I use RODI water, with Ult. GH Booster and equilibrium. Most of the plants still look good just going sideways, however my limnophilia Aromatica is losing it's lower leaves. Any Suggestions???? HELP!!!!


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

Really? Has no one else ever had this issue?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Which stems? Many Rotala's and Lindernia (at least _L. grandiflora_) grow at strong angles naturally. In fact, the only stems I have that grow strongly upright are _Hygro. corymbosa _and _Rotala rotundifolia_. All the others grow at an angle, some more pronounced than others. Plants covering the surface will also promote this as the stems reach for the brighter light that is not obstructed.

Losing leaves at lower portions is normal as light tends to be blocked down there.


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

Stems growing sideways:
Ludwigia brevipes, Limnophilia Aromatica, Pogostemom stellatus broadleaf, Rotala mini, Luswigia repens. Mainly those plants but they all have non obstructed light. With all the dry ferts I would think they should be growing faster. They are growing less then an inch a week probably less than an inch in two weeks. and if the plants aren't using the ferts why don't I have some serious algae?


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

"330 watts of vho 260 watts of PC, on for 9 hours overlapping for 2 hours."

Hmmm, Which bank are you keeping on for 9 hours? My quess is that your plants are keeping to the ground because there is so much light they do not need to reach for the sky.


----------

